# Roma tomatoes on sale..  (pic heavy)



## DrewJ (May 6, 2019)

So time for another batch of smoked salsa. Roma tomatoes were on sale for 44 cents a pound for Cinco de Mayo so I picked up about 8 pounds of them and turned them into smoked salsa. This is a good batch for store bought tomatoes. Nothing beats garden fresh but here in MN we are months from those.

The latest victims:






Diced up along with some onion and garlic and into the smoker:





I do the jalapenos on the side since my wife and 2 little guys don't like the heat. Also a tray of diced onions for some smokey onion dip to be made later this week:





All smoked up and ready for the food processor. I did about 3 hours on apple pellets in my amazen tray at 225f:





The peppers:





Chopped up with some fresh squeezed lime, cilantro and salt. I do a smaller batch on the side with a bit more heat just for me.






Thanks for looking. Sometime soon I plan on trying to can some of it to see how it holds up. Might smoke at a lower temp so the veggies don't cook as much since they'll cook during the canning process. Something to think about.


----------



## normonster (May 6, 2019)

Load about 1 gallon of that into a beer bong and let me have it!!

haha!


----------



## normonster (May 6, 2019)




----------



## crazymoon (May 6, 2019)

DJ, Nice looking salsa and I like the smoked idea! like


----------



## adam15 (May 6, 2019)

That's a great looking salsa! I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for the idea


----------



## bertman (May 6, 2019)

"Sometime soon I plan on trying to can some of it to see how it holds up."

Something tells me that it never lasts long enough to get some into a pint jar! Sounds delicious.


----------



## kelbro (May 6, 2019)

I roast my veggies for salsa but never smoked them. Will have to give that a try sometime. Sounds delicious!


----------



## motocrash (May 6, 2019)

normonster
 Don't Bogart that bong,and please pass the tortilla chip chasers.
Great looking stuff Drew! Congratulations on the carousel ride.


----------



## DrewJ (May 7, 2019)

Thanks all and thanks for the carousel ride!


----------



## martin1950 (May 8, 2019)

DrewJ, thanks for the pic's and the step-by-step. Here in S/W MI. we have the same weather problems. Started my bucket garden 2 months ago in the basement and everything you listed I have growing except the onions. Can't wait to try for formula.
Martin


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 8, 2019)

This looks great! I just made some the other day but I have never smoked the veggies first. Hope to give that a try this weekend. If you like heat add in some habanero's. I'd love to get my hand on some ghost or Carolina reapers.


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2019)

Really love this idea! going to have to try it. Thanks!


----------



## jcam222 (May 10, 2019)

Really love this idea! going to have to try it. Thanks!


----------

